# Epson 4800 DTG reload paper error help needed



## soupdragon

I have a G-Jet t-shirt printer by kimoto which is called The Tex-Jet in the USA. It is based on an Epson 4800 .On the Epson control panal their is an rerror message that I cannot get ride off '' RELOAD PAPER '' nothing I do can clear this message . 

HELP

Soupdragon


----------



## YoDan

I sent you a PM , I believe I can help you.
Dan


----------



## DirectSupply

Make sure all these setting are as below

The printer is trying to locate paper and these checks must be turned off.

Also, check your RIP program to insure it's on roll paper

Press Menu and enter in to the Printer Setup
• PLATEN GAP (STANDARD)
• INIT SETTINGS exe
• QUIET CUT (OFF)
• AUTO CLEANING (OFF)
• AUTO NZL CK (OFF)
• SHEET SIZE CK (OFF)
• REFRESH MRGN (OFF)
• CUTTER ADJ exe
• TIME OUT (OFF)
• PPR ALIGN CHK (OFF)
• PPR SIZE CHK (OFF)
• PAPER MARGIN (DEFAULT)
• CODE PAGE PC437
• INTERFACE (AUTO)
• PAGE LINE (OFF)

Enter the Service Set-up by pressing the Pause Button and switching on the printer
until HEX DUMP is displayed. Explore to the ROLL PPR FEED and select
(OFF).

Hope that helps!


----------



## YoDan

First of all he has to get bye that error message and I have sent him the information as to what he has to do to get his printer to the ready screen first as well as what he has to do after, it is not a fun procedure but it has to be done. 
Dan


----------



## kevrokr

I talked to him for all of about 5 minutes on the phone...he's up and running.


----------



## soupdragon

Hi Everyone

Many thanks to everyone that contributed to our problem here in the UK so quickly the response was overwhelming and most appereciated. Although Kevrokr did solve the problem on the telephone it was most
reasuring to know there is a group of people out there like yourselves that can come forward at a time when the supplier can't ansewer the problem ... Keep up the good work !! Cheers and Thanks soupdragon ...


----------



## DirectSupply

Soupdragon,

I apologize in advance for putting it out there like this, I am trying to respond to your pm and it says your in-box is full and can't accept new messages. 

Regards,

Rod


----------



## kevrokr

Not a problem Gordon. Even though we only spoke briefly, it seems like you truly enjoy this. YoDan was right that sometimes this is not a fun fix, and you're the second person that I know about who got it on the first try. Cheers! Feel free to call me anytime.


----------



## rusty

So would anybody be willing to share this fix on the forums???? I often get the same error and it's very frustrating.
And does anybody know how to prevent it?


----------



## Belquette

rusty said:


> So would anybody be willing to share this fix on the forums???? I often get the same error and it's very frustrating.
> And does anybody know how to prevent it?


This should ONLY happen for 2 reasons.

1: You upgraded the firmware
2: You reset the parameters in the menu back to default.

So please do not upgrade firmware or experiment with your printers settings.

So is this a Flexi-Jet?
This may shed some light on why the situation.

Mark


----------



## Printzilla

I think a better response would be how to fix it if it does happen, not just how not to let it happen. I know I would prefer to know both the prevention as well as the cure!


----------



## YoDan

> I know I would prefer to know both the prevention as well as the cure!


 Well Marc, you know where to find the information once and if you need it  
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Belquette

If this is a Flexi-Jet then the information can be found on the Flexi-Jet users forum.
We have a very good PDF on this subject.

Thank you,

Belquette Inc


----------



## rusty

Sorry, I just found this discussion in a search and did not realize it was for DTG's. I just have a traditional 4800 and get error often, and was wondering how to fix it when it happens, without having to power cycle the printer. And yes, I did upgrade the firmware.


----------



## kevrokr

Belquette said:


> If this is a Flexi-Jet then the information can be found on the Flexi-Jet users forum.
> We have a very good PDF on this subject.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Belquette Inc


This was not a Flexi, but the fix was the same as the first part of the Flexi's error fix (paper recognition). I didn't want him to set the parameters the same as the Flexi just in case they weren't supposed to be, and if he had any problems to call me back. Nothing so far. Here is a link for Flexi users to fix the issue. For other 4800 based machines, I would contact your Tech Support to get instructions for your specific machine.

Flexi-Jet Users Forum - An Error Has Occurred!


----------



## YoDan

_*"RELOAD PAPER"*
_With the Printer "OFF", line-up a piece of plain white paper under the Printhead. The top edge of the sheet will lign-up with the right side of the printhead, and the left edge of the paper will be about 1/8" into the first roller. Hold the paper in place and start the Printer. You will see the Printhead stop over the paper and a blue light will shine to allow the Multi Sensor to recognize the paper. Once recognized, the Printer will go into the "Ready" mode. You may not get it on the first try, but keep trying until you get out of the error. 
From the Ready screen on the printer, press the menu button, the Screen will say 'Printer Setup'. Hit the menu button again, then hit the down arrow until the display reads PPR SIZE CHK, go in and make sure the display reads * OFF (make sure there is an asterick in front of the OFF. If there is not, you can scroll between on and off with the up and down keys, when it says OFF without and asterick, you can hit the menu button to select. 
Once the screen reads '* OFF' then you push the left arrow button to back out. The setting will need to be the same for PPR ALIGN CHK and SHEET SIZE CK (both located in the PRINTER SETUP menu).
Dan


----------



## bargaincrusader

YoDan said:


> _*"RELOAD PAPER"*
> _With the Printer "OFF", line-up a piece of plain white paper under the Printhead. The top edge of the sheet will lign-up with the right side of the printhead, and the left edge of the paper will be about 1/8" into the first roller. Hold the paper in place and start the Printer.
> Dan


 Could someone clarify exactly where the print head should be, and where the paper should be when performing this procedure. From this description it sounds like the print head is under the capping station? When I read the original descriptions the first time I put the paper under the rollers and the edge of paper middle of first roller, other edge would go about the 3/4 point of the rollers when in landscape position. Thus the paper is not under the printhead when starts. In this description by Dan it seems like he is saying put paper under printhead before starting the action to check paper size. I had trouble getting this to work with the original instructions maybe it is because I performed it incorrectly?


----------



## bargaincrusader

DirectSupply said:


> Make sure all these setting are as below
> 
> The printer is trying to locate paper and these checks must be turned off.
> 
> Also, check your RIP program to insure it's on roll paper
> 
> Press Menu and enter in to the Printer Setup
> • PLATEN GAP (STANDARD)
> • INIT SETTINGS exe
> • QUIET CUT (OFF)
> • AUTO CLEANING (OFF)
> • AUTO NZL CK (OFF)
> • SHEET SIZE CK (OFF)
> • REFRESH MRGN (OFF)
> • CUTTER ADJ exe
> • TIME OUT (OFF)
> • PPR ALIGN CHK (OFF)
> • PPR SIZE CHK (OFF)
> • PAPER MARGIN (DEFAULT)
> • CODE PAGE PC437
> • INTERFACE (AUTO)
> • PAGE LINE (OFF)
> 
> Enter the Service Set-up by pressing the Pause Button and switching on the printer
> until HEX DUMP is displayed. Explore to the ROLL PPR FEED and select
> (OFF).
> 
> Hope that helps!


 Hello can you tell me if these are the settings for epson 4800 when used in a flexi jet? I need the settings for the flexi as I think I reset to default. Can you help on this issue? Thanks


----------



## RuthCT

I'm having the same problem with my 4880.
I need to have work done by Thursday and with this error its preventing me from getting it completed.

Can you share what you did?
I'm North of Philly in Bucks County



kevrokr said:


> I talked to him for all of about 5 minutes on the phone...he's up and running.


----------



## conde tech

The printer needs to READY on the LCD screen. Press the MENU key. Press the DOWN arrow key until you see PRINTER SETUP. Press the MENU key. Press the DOWN arrow key until you see PPR SIZE CHECK. Press the MENU key. Press the DOWN arrow key until it reads OFF. Press the MENU key. It should read *OFF. Press the the LEFT arrow key until you get back to READY. That should fix the problem for good.


----------



## RuthCT

thanks, I actually tried that because I had to do the same thing with my Epson 4000 when I first owned it.
It doesnt work


----------



## conde tech

Are you printing with roll paper?


----------



## RuthCT

I can print fine with roll paper, its whenever I put paper of any sort in the paper tray


----------



## conde tech

Remove the lid from paper tray. Send a print job to it. Watch the tray and see if the rollers are moving down making and attempt to grab the paper. Have tried printing with plain paper? If your paper has moisture in it or is curled, that can upset the printer.


----------



## apollo_mrqz

hello, i have been searching through forums on how to get my epson 4800 wprking, i am experiencing the same problems as the people on this thread, it appears that you guys have found a solution, is there anyway that i can get some help as well?


----------



## 211chucky

bargaincrusader said:


> Hello can you tell me if these are the settings for epson 4800 when used in a flexi jet? I need the settings for the flexi as I think I reset to default. Can you help on this issue? Thanks


ok i was having the same error today and i did as you said and now i have a worse problem. when i printed to regular size paper before i changed the setting it was fine, i changed them an now i get this, what setting did i change that did this?? help me:/


----------



## mstrrodin

Hi! Please Help me!
Blazer Epress - hex dump message at starup and all buttons locked! I don't know what to do ((


----------



## c23

Hello! I´ve trying to all morning to do your steps but my viper never goes to READY, is there another way to clear this error?


----------



## simonesmith

Hello,
I have an Epson 4880C for printing T-shirts.
From 2 days gives me error "RELOAD PAPER" and does not start in "READY"
The print head moves to try the card, but the sensor light does not turn blue!
If the sensor is broken how do I know?
The motherboard can cause this problem?
How do I find if the motherboard is broken?

GRAZIE


----------



## BQChris

The multi-sensor might be bad. Check the connection on the top of the carriage unit to ensure that it sitting properly. It will be on the yellow (?) circuit board on the top, behind the dampers, next to the large ribbon cable.

It could be a couple of things that are causing the issue; bad mother board, circuit board at the top of the carriage unit, or the multi-sensor itself. I recently had a customer run into a similar issue and it was his multi-sensor, so I would start there as it is the easiest and cheapest to fix.


----------



## simonesmith

Thank you,
where can I find the multisensor for my epson 4880C?
How do I know if it's the motherboard?
Is there a method?
If I look at the motherboard, I can understand if it is broken?

Simone


----------



## kevrokr

What brand machine is this?


----------



## simonesmith

It 'sa epson 4880C modified to print T-shirts.
It 'epson.


----------



## kevrokr

So...is this a DIY machine? How do you know that the sensor has been turned off? Does it run in roll mode?


----------



## simonesmith

The sensor was working.
I set to roll mode.
After I replaced the print head and the sensor no longer works!


----------



## BQChris

Yea, sounds like it very likely might be the multi-sensor. This is the sensor that sits on the left side of the carriage unit, right behind the green tab if you are looking at the carriage unit fro the front. The plug for it goes behind the carriage unit and up to the yellow circuit board at the top of the printer. 

My guess is either the multi-sensor or the circuit board where damaged when the print head were replaced. Again, start with the multi-sensor.


----------



## simonesmith

Where can I find the multisensor?
Online Store!

Grazie 

Simone


----------



## kevrokr

simonesmith said:


> Where can I find the multisensor?
> Online Store!
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Simone


Look at the post before your last one.


----------



## BQChris

simonesmith said:


> Where can I find the multisensor?
> Online Store!
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Simone


If you give me a ring here at the office or send me a PM, I can help you try an locate one. I, unfortunately, do not have any at the moment but finding one will not be that hard.


----------



## simonesmith

I do not understand!
Do you know a seller who has the multisensor?
thanks


----------



## AndreiFyves

Is it a Texjet/Gjet printer?



simonesmith said:


> Hello,
> I have an Epson 4880C for printing T-shirts.
> From 2 days gives me error "RELOAD PAPER" and does not start in "READY"
> The print head moves to try the card, but the sensor light does not turn blue!
> If the sensor is broken how do I know?
> The motherboard can cause this problem?
> How do I find if the motherboard is broken?
> 
> GRAZIE


----------



## simonesmith

It 'sa epson 4880C modified to print T-shirts.
It 'epson!!


----------



## ABFWRAPS

I'm having this problem with my dtg viper printer. Can anyone help? My number is 417-850-6292. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vilux

Hello,
I purchased a week ago an UV LED flatbed printer with EPSON 4880c print head from China (some sort of hybrid). It was supposed to be new but more I explore and try to fix numerous issues, the more I realize it’s assembled in a very strange manner (and with not so ‘’new’’ components).
Anyhow, I have managed to overcome several issues such as ‘’Reload paper’’ and ‘0001001D’’ errors etc. (by the way, thanks for Your posts and instructions, found it very helpful indeed!).
I managed to reach READY mssg. on display and initiated nozzle check and head cleaning from rip software yesterday. This morning when I turned on the printer, new error was there: NO MNT TNK.
It shows immediately and I canont find the way to fix it and reach READY mode!
Since Chinese engineers played a bit with the machine, I found that they changed the waste (maintenance) tank in a way it’s not necessary to replace it at all (when it’s full I just need to take it out, remove the waste and return the tank back) – but I figure they might mess up something with waste tank which causes this message…
Please, can anyone help with this one??
Thanks!!

Bojan


----------



## tribekka

kevrokr said:


> This was not a Flexi, but the fix was the same as the first part of the Flexi's error fix (paper recognition). I didn't want him to set the parameters the same as the Flexi just in case they weren't supposed to be, and if he had any problems to call me back. Nothing so far. Here is a link for Flexi users to fix the issue. For other 4800 based machines, I would contact your Tech Support to get instructions for your specific machine.
> 
> Flexi-Jet Users Forum - An Error Has Occurred!



Hello, I just found this thread and am having this exact issue. I just purchsed what turns out to be an "ancient" MS One dtg printer based 
n the Epson 4000. I upload the driver etc then "paper feed" error comes up, I can't get past it to disable paper feed/size settings in printer as some youtube videos suggest. I see the answer is being disseminates via PM can some kind soul PM me the fix?? I'm in California btw.


----------



## tribekka

YoDan said:


> I sent you a PM , I believe I can help you.
> Dan


I have an epson 4000 dtg can you please also pm me the fix for the paper feed error


----------



## joelart

I have an epson 4800 dtg can you please also pm me the fix for the Reload Paper error!


----------



## tribekka

joelart said:


> I have an epson 4800 dtg can you please also pm me the fix for the Reload Paper error!


Joelart, I think I figured it out. I don't know about yours but mine has a conveyor belt feed for the tshirt platen, this allows me to raise and lower depending on the thickness of the material I'm printing on (thsirts or hoodies etc) I learned that I had to 1) make sure the garment is super smooth no wrinkles, use a heat press if tshirt isn't new; 2) adjust the distance of the tshirt and the print head. If the garment is too close or too far the laser near te head can't detect it and will give u a "paper" feed error . Likewise if the shirt has wrinkles the laser may not pick it up. Adjust those two factors and it should get you to "ready" prompt on your pinter as it did for me.


----------



## paata01

I have R jet 4, which is based on Epson 4880 and have the same problem. when I load box, it says "reload paper", I could fix this problem by purchasing new box, and it worked at first. there is Magnetic Tape thing on the box to recognize sensors, but still do not know, how it works. now I am getting RELOAD PAPER ERROR all the time, can it be Multi-Sensor or something else? this is the worst problem i encountered with DTG, and it goes out of order before holidays


----------



## Resolute DTG

paata01 said:


> I have R jet 4, which is based on Epson 4880 and have the same problem. when I load box, it says "reload paper", I could fix this problem by purchasing new box, and it worked at first. there is Magnetic Tape thing on the box to recognize sensors, but still do not know, how it works. now I am getting RELOAD PAPER ERROR all the time, can it be Multi-Sensor or something else? this is the worst problem i encountered with DTG, and it goes out of order before holidays


STOP MAKING FALSE ACCUSATIONS, YOU DO NOT HAVE AN R-JET 4.

You also did not buy your printer from Resolute DTG, go back to who sold you the printer and get support from them. Why will they not help you.

Regards

Resolute DTG


----------



## paata01

Resolute DTG said:


> STOP MAKING FALSE ACCUSATIONS, YOU DO NOT HAVE AN R-JET 4.
> 
> You also did not buy your printer from Resolute DTG, go back to who sold you the printer and get support from them. Why will they not help you.
> 
> They won't help me because its your printer and you are supposed to help me and if you can't let other people help me.


----------



## Resolute DTG

paata01 said:


> Resolute DTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOP MAKING FALSE ACCUSATIONS, YOU DO NOT HAVE AN R-JET 4.
> 
> You also did not buy your printer from Resolute DTG, go back to who sold you the printer and get support from them. Why will they not help you.
> 
> They won't help me because its your printer and you are supposed to help me and if you can't let other people help me.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have an R-Jet 4 from Resolute or from a second user sale. Who is they, I know you are just trying to tarnish Resolute's reputation and I know who is telling you to do this.
> 
> If you have an R-Jet send me the serial number with a photograph of the machine number and front panel.
> 
> With this info I can identify the printer and then and only then will I help you.
> 
> Resolute DTG
Click to expand...


----------



## jgabby

Reload paper message is really easy to fix, pm me and I will send you the instructions.

The sensor could be the problem if you don't see any LED light


----------



## jgabby

Here is the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w8E6H-Ablg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Resolute DTG

jgabby said:


> Here is the video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w8E6H-Ablg&feature=youtu.be


What a strange thing, its a year since you posted in this thread ? That video is great if you have TexJet. If an R-Jet has the reload paper error it is an automatic fix without using a sheet of paper.

Regards


----------



## jgabby

I post it because I received many requests for the file and forgot that youtube is a nice sharing ressource. 

I agree that kind of message should never appears on a DTG printer, but many have still some older printers.


----------



## ballaholic

bargaincrusader said:


> Could someone clarify exactly where the print head should be, and where the paper should be when performing this procedure. From this description it sounds like the print head is under the capping station? When I read the original descriptions the first time I put the paper under the rollers and the edge of paper middle of first roller, other edge would go about the 3/4 point of the rollers when in landscape position. Thus the paper is not under the printhead when starts. In this description by Dan it seems like he is saying put paper under printhead before starting the action to check paper size. I had trouble getting this to work with the original instructions maybe it is because I performed it incorrectly?


I follow the instruction then I got an 10034 error can some help me with this problem?


----------



## ballaholic

bargaincrusader said:


> Hello can you tell me if these are the settings for epson 4800 when used in a flexi jet? I need the settings for the flexi as I think I reset to default. Can you help on this issue? Thanks


on my ms -one epson 4000 the printer still giving me an reload error after I set the setting. still need some help!


----------

